# Your Army, My Questions



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

What kind of model counts and at what points value are you running with success? Something like: 

"O&G 2k pts, just over 200, 3-4 are warmachines, 2-3 are chariots"

Is what I am fetching for
.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Dark Elves 3k: 
105 infantry models, 10 cavalry, 2 monsters, character on chariot. 120 models in total.

I am somewhat restricted by the models I have, but I'd probably run more Hydras for competitive games, reconfiguring my magic and dropping less efficient infantry to get the points.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Warriors of Chaos at 2k

Anywhere between 40 and 60 models depending on the amount of characters/knights, including a Shaggoth and Warshrine.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Current orcs and Goblins 175 models, 2 chariots, 3 war machines, 3 characters. Running at 2500pts.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

WE- 67, 30 archers, 15 fast cav, 1 monster character, 3 other characters (2k)

Ogres- about 82, 38 ogres+like, 40 gnoblar, 1 warmachine, 3-4 characters (2.5k)


I'm just waiting for a skaven player to post... they'll be a while though; they're all still counting


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Dark Elves. (Corsair Fleet) 80 Infantry, 2 WM, 20 Cal, 1 Mon, 5 characters. 
(3k points)

Empire Army of Sylvania (Pre-Vampire Counts). 140 Infantry, 10 Cal, 5 WM, 5 Characters. (2.5 to 3k points)


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

High elves- 2250 pts; ~85 infantry plus a couple of mages, a couple of heroes, a chariot, and two bolt throwers

I do wish I could say that I "win" more often than not with this army, but since 8th came out that would be untrue. :angry:


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

All the weird points levels make the information look a little off (as 3k is a different game from 2k).

I guess what I am looking for would be the model counts that define 'elite' and 'horde' so one can know whats between, lol.

It is kinda looking like at 2k scale of:

50 (extreme elite)----75 (typical elite)----100-125 (middle ground)----150 (typical horde)----200+ (extreme horde)

This can be useful information for one looking at a new / first army if we can match it up to the various armies.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

maomolin said:


> All the weird points levels make the information look a little off (as 3k is a different game from 2k).
> 
> I guess what I am looking for would be the model counts that define 'elite' and 'horde' so one can know whats between, lol.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice estimate, if a bit rough. I'd say its more like:

45-60 (extreme elite)----70-85 (typical elite)----90-125 (middle ground)----130-160 (typical horde)----170+ (extreme horde)

... though theres no sign of the Skaven players' input yet.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Thats a nice estimate, if a bit rough. I'd say its more like:
> 
> 45-60 (extreme elite)----70-85 (typical elite)----90-125 (middle ground)----130-160 (typical horde)----170+ (extreme horde)
> 
> ... though theres no sign of the Skaven players' input yet.



Not to many skaven armies go for a mega horde, too many points sunk into those awesome war machines and hell pit aboms


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Putch. said:


> Not to many skaven armies go for a mega horde, too many points sunk into those awesome war machines and hell pit aboms


I'm not expecting a shooty Skaven list to have 250+ models but somewhere between 160-180. I mean the Slaves are piss easy to field in huge blocks, meaning that only some 300-400 points would mean around 200 Slaves in big 50-ratman strong units. Not that they'd need that many, but then again I've no idea how many they do.


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

Going off:
45-60 (extreme elite)----70-85 (typical elite)----90-125 (middle ground)----130-160 (typical horde)----170+ (extreme horde)

Where can we list each army? If we could amend / revisit the introduction to the armies to include this information and maybe an update for 8th, I feel it would be beneficial to the community!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

*Beastmen checking in!*

Right now, I've only fielded 1500 points. Though I'm certain that 2k will be a whole new game for me. (access to "gorthor" lvl characters and lords)

1.5k Beastmen.
Appx (list has been varying but is best average.) 

3 lords/heros/chars -->Core models: 65-->special models:15 (varies) Monsters: 3 chariots:1
*
Total: 93 models +3 monsters +1 chariot.*


----------



## Sarge1447 (May 11, 2010)

First skaven player 
I usually play 2k battles, and my current favorite list has 247 models, including a grey seer and hell pit abomination. It would have more, but I don't have very many slaves


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Sarge1447 said:


> First skaven player
> I usually play 2k battles, and my current favorite list has 247 models, including a grey seer and hell pit abomination. It would have more, but I don't have very many slaves


Aaand, here's what we were expecting with Skaven. XD


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Ogre Kingdoms at 2000 points is nice. I've had success with:

1 Tyrant w/tenderizer
1 Slaughtermaster
1 Bruiser w/BSB, rune maw
1 Butcher w/dispel scroll, fireball ring
10 Bulls 
40 Gnoblars
2x 3 Ironguts 
2x 2 Leadbelchers
Gorger

(Tyrant and Bruiser go with bulls, and the Slaughtermaster and Butcher each go in a different unit of ironguts)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

A Skaven-to-be here, by next month my army will be 80 Clanrats, 2 Warlock Engineers, 4 Weapon Teams (2 Mortars and two Warpfires), 4 Rat Ogres, 2 Packmasters and Warlord.

Guess what I'm buying?

Midnight

P.S. Oh, actually I might go with this army, Dark Elves are looking funky too...


----------

